# Found a new Monster Urban Buck!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, had a great evening out with the cameras tonight! Found a big non-typical buck with huge/multiple brow tines, extra kickers & wider than his ears!



Shot some video to:

https://youtu.be/K4z84ooNRI0

And loaded a whole slideshow of all the photos I got, including other deer & groundhogs! Parked & snuck up close to one doe where I could get a picture with my better Canon autofocus lens to!

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/mikejballcorp/slideshow/062815%20Adventure


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a good one!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

look at those brow tines. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Daaaaang! Nice buck. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

would like to see him through my scope in our muzzle loading season this December. great looking buck. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

Good looking buck. Had one very similar on trail camera a few years back. He is now hanging in my pool room. Has brows just like that one.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

CrappieNymph said:


> Good looking buck. Had one very similar on trail camera a few years back. He is now hanging in my pool room. Has brows just like that one.


You should post a picture! ^5!


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

mrjbigfoot said:


> You should post a picture! ^5!


Hopefully this picture goes through like this. I tried to upload it but was getting an error. And to clarify, my brother, dad and myself were after this buck. My dad is the one that got him but I have the mount in my pool room.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

CrappieNymph said:


> Hopefully this picture goes through like this. I tried to upload it but was getting an error. And to clarify, my brother, dad and myself were after this buck. My dad is the one that got him but I have the mount in my pool room.
> 
> View attachment 189155



Outfrigginstanding!!! What a monster!


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

mrjbigfoot said:


> Outfrigginstanding!!! What a monster!


The property I hunt tends to have bucks with huge brows. Here is a picture of two bucks I found still locked up together and dead early this year when shed hunting. I had to separate them just to drag them back to the car.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Dang Nice!!! ^5!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Those are some studs Crappie. sucks they had to go out like that and not during a hut but still an awesome find.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

DLarrick said:


> Those are some studs Crappie. sucks they had to go out like that and not during a hut but still an awesome find.



Yes it does suck. We get some studs on camera every year. The odd thing was that last year I hunted this particular property and didn't see any shooters in day light. I found these two locked up and dead just 40 yards from my stand. Was just strange to not see many bucks all season and then find these so close to my stand.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dang nice buck. Didn't think you could hunt in that particular suburb? 

Just re-read your post and you didn't say you are hunting there. My bad!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Dang nice buck. Didn't think you could hunt in that particular suburb?
> 
> Just re-read your post and you didn't say you are hunting there. My bad!


Yeah, it's a city limits/no hunting area.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, both you and Crappie have posted some big ole bucks... anyone else ready for the season?


----------



## cbranig161 (Jul 25, 2014)

This guy was found last year on the side of the turnpike in Strongsville while we were working.







Been seeing this guy the past couple weeks, working the same stretch of the turnpike.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

That's a dang nice one on the skull mount! And that velvet buck looks like he's going to grow into a nice wide one!


----------

